# Pictures from cape cod.



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

some pictures from today. I was way to busy last night on for the town to stop for pictures.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet pics...lookin good


----------

